
Why natural cycles only play a small role in rate of global warming - QuickToBan
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019/06/guest-post-why-natural-cycles-only-play-small-role-in-rate-of-global-warming/
======
QuickToBan
Journal article (free full text):
[https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/full/10.1175/JCLI-D-18-0555...](https://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/full/10.1175/JCLI-D-18-0555.1)

